# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  DVI-монитор & видеоадаптер с разъемом D-Sub

## illuzion

При подключении DVI-монитора NEC MultiSync к видеокарте с разъемом D-Sub (VGA) возникают непреодолимые трудности. Проще говоря, на экране ничего не отображается. Используется кабель DVI-I to D-sub. В настройках монитора указано получать DVI-I сигнал и автоматически распознавать его (аналоговый или цифровой). Пробовал также задать аналоговый вручную. Ноль эффекта.

Вопрос: можно ли вообще подключить DVI-монитор к видеокарте с разъемом D-sub? Я так понимаю что можно, поэтому второй вопрос: как это может зависеть от характеристик видеокарты?

P.S. К сожалению, у меня нет возможности проверить, будет ли работать видеокарта с обычным, не DVI-монитором.

----------


## Cheechako

Вопрос скорее не к карте, а к монитору - иногда изготовители делают удивительные настройки ;)

----------

